# 'Ello



## DeadMan3000 (May 11, 2018)

Just getting into coffee making and finding it...difficult lol. Who would have known it could be so involved!

OK I initially got an Nespresso machine. Fine for single cups I guess. Not so much for lungo's (unless you used two of them). Decided it was annoying and costly on the capsules (even from Aldi). So got myself a De'Longhi Dedica EC685...only to begin reading about pressurized vs non-pressurized. Oops!

Now I am in the situation whereby I got myseld a spare portafilter I plan to lop the bottom off and non-pressurized filter baskets. I immediately found the ground coffee is the shops is OK for pressurized but carp for non. So now I have a Sage SMart Grinder Pro and am experimenting with dialing in while I wait for some filing tools off Ebay to have a go at drilling out and file the bottom of the portafilter. The first thing I have noticed is that finer grind need less heavy tamping (no 30lb required). But I tried a larger grind and was not getting any crema (maybe because I did not tamp down hard enough?). I set the grinder to 8 and got some crema and only needed about 15lbs of tamp pressure. I've just moved the burr town one notch and will leave it on 8 for my next go and see what happens. Holding down the hot water button allows me to change the time it gives a shot. I like two shots in a lungo. 17.8g on the previous setting gave me 80ml with some crema.

I think I really need the portafilter naked though to dial it in properly (center crema). I am using Taylors of Harrogate #4 beans BTW (Seem nice. Not too strong. Could be more fruity/chocolate though for my taste).

Anyone tried doing all of this with their Dedica? Tips welcome for this newbie!









P.S. The frothing wand sucks. I saw a vid of someone doing it without the metal wand but I can't seem to do it the way he did to get good microfoam!


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Sounds like you are moving rapidly alone the learning curve.

Did you manage to get a non pressurised filter basket?

I would recommend getting some good freshly roasted beans from one of the many reputable places that advertise on this forum. It will make a huge difference to the quality of drink you can muster from the Delonghi. If you let us know how you like your coffee, someone will know a great bean for that particular type of drink and will be able to recommend a roaster.

Have fun!


----------



## DeadMan3000 (May 11, 2018)

Using Seattle coffee's dialing in tutorial I am close to the right setting. I was actually able to drink a double shot of espresso without milk or sugar without spitting it back out which is a good sign. My Sage Smart Grinder Pro is currently dialed in at 13. If I go to 14 it goes too fast but there appears to not be much leeway between 13-14. I think this is because I switched the internal burr to 1 notch finer than the default. I may have to set it back and then dial it in again. The timer certainly helps with getting it right (and holding down the shot button on the Dedica whilst you do it). I think it's just a little over at about 31 seconds. If I can get it on 28 seconds I think I will be there (well with this particular coffee and humidity at least). I had a nice crema on it which is a good sign. Oh and tamping at 30lbs appears to be a myth. Tamping until you are level and even with a short space at the top and using the finger swipe guideline and making sure there are no side gaps before tamping appears to be the best option (at least for me). I'm probably putting about 10lbs of pressure on it. If I tamp too hard it clogs but then if I make a courser grind I would get a bad flow rate and no crema. It's amazing the amount of variables required to get a good shot. Also I found out that ground coffee from the shops is no good outside pressurized. Glad I got my own decent grinder









Pricey to begin with but over the months and years it should begin to pay for itself.

My biggest bugbear now is getting microfoam. The wand sucks. I took it off and am trying to learn to froth it with the rubber spout alone (tricky). Otherwise I am going back to my hot milk plus electric frother method.









Oh and yes I got the basket (although it is a bit snug for the 51mm tamper).


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Welcome,

The steam wand with it's auto frother is always gonna cause you problems as they have a habit of creating too large bubbles. Thankfully it looks like it can be changed for a rancilio silvia wand (the one that gaggia classic owners upgrade to) fairly easily which should give you decent microfoam once through the learning curve. There's a rather comprehensive guide to the mod here.


----------



## DeadMan3000 (May 11, 2018)

Finally got some tools through the post and lopped off the bottom of the spare portfilter today. I was able to see the filter basket at work and I was spot on already! Lovely crema coming right down the middle of the basket. It was a pleasure to watch and a pleasure to taste too!


----------

